# Are video/security cameras accurate in capturing your "real looks?" or is not?



## jackie100 (Jul 1, 2009)

I went to BankofAmerica now and while waiting in line they have this security camera now that's pretty big so I could see myself in it. This thing is better than a mirror because it's multi-angled I guess... I couldn't stop looking at myself but the thing is that I looked kind of bad in it... haha... I didn't realize that's what I really looked like. I looked different than what I look like in the mirror. 

Is that what my face really looks like? Say pretend I was an actress and has a professional camera man capturing me, would I look better on "professional film" vs the security camera? The security monitor was big too, like a flat screen monitor so it was really clear. It's just that I didn't realize I look like that, I'm not photogenic at all.

I wish I had that security camera at home so I can look at myself again. I also have a video camera on my regular camera but for some reason I look different in that (when filming myself) vs the security camera. I don't even know what I look like anymore!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 1, 2009)

I look different in videos too than just pictures. The video is definitely more accurate at least for me and I think I look better in videos than pictures. I don't think the type of video really matters. Both would be good quality.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I don't think the type of video really matters. Both would be good quality._

 
I think you're right


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 3, 2009)

i look fat in security videos!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol maybe it's just me but it looks distorted and stretched out?


----------



## jackie100 (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_i look fat in security videos!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol maybe it's just me but it looks distorted and stretched out?_

 
Yea, thats what I thought too. I wasn't sure if that's what I really looked like or not...  That's why I was wondering if security cameras are distorted or not vs regular videos recorded by another person.


----------



## COBI (Jul 3, 2009)

The image quality and accuracy depends on the quality of the cameras installed.  The quality used for bank security cameras is much better than it was even 5 years ago; ever see the old grainy cameras used when there was bank robbery?  Now, they're high quality/resolution.  

The reason that they're not typically as high as say consumer cameras is because they are all running constantly, and the amount of memory required for what we all would consider standard resolution is huge.  Think about the number of cameras in the branch that you go to and now multiple that by the number of branches of any bank and you have a LOT of video.

Most are digital now, so that's where a lot of the improvements in quality were able to come from.  Before it was VHS-like tapes (similar but designed to record at slow rates so that more video could be captured, but also a reason why images were grainier)


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 3, 2009)

I look like myself in videos rather than pics, which sux bcuz I can't take a pic without my makup looking crazy!
I would have to snap a dozen pics to get one right


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 3, 2009)

^ lol same..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I see a lot of people who are soo photogenic it's crazy (i.e my sister). Literally, even when they're caught slipping they look good lol


----------



## jackie100 (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I look like myself in videos rather than pics, which sux bcuz I can't take a pic without my makup looking crazy!
I would have to snap a dozen pics to get one right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Only a dozen? I literally take 70-100 to even find 1 or 2 that are ok. Sometimes over 100! 

Perhaps I'm a bit crazy but I have probably a few thousand pics of just myself on my computer. Most end up weird when I take them myself, such as with my eyes half-closed and are not flattering at all.


----------



## jackie100 (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_The image quality and accuracy depends on the quality of the cameras installed.  The quality used for bank security cameras is much better than it was even 5 years ago; ever see the old grainy cameras used when there was bank robbery?  Now, they're high quality/resolution.  

The reason that they're not typically as high as say consumer cameras is because they are all running constantly, and the amount of memory required for what we all would consider standard resolution is huge.  Think about the number of cameras in the branch that you go to and now multiple that by the number of branches of any bank and you have a LOT of video.

Most are digital now, so that's where a lot of the improvements in quality were able to come from.  Before it was VHS-like tapes (similar but designed to record at slow rates so that more video could be captured, but also a reason why images were grainier)_

 
Thank you for this detailed explanation. I think the security camera I saw was probably very high quality, it looked totally brand new (I never saw it before) and it was a flat lcd screen (not a bulky monitor) and it was rather big too. I just didn't like the way I looked on film. I looked kinda "weird" I think, just my face though. I didn't like the way my features looked on film.


----------



## vixo (Jul 3, 2009)

I look HORRIBLE on security vids. I even avoid to see myself, I don't think I look that flugy !!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 3, 2009)

You might look heavier because you're changing something that's 3-D to just one dimension really and also self portraits can look different because usually the person holds the camera close in comparison to someone else holding it and being too close can distort your face.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 3, 2009)

That BofA camera is afwul!  I was at the bank today and they had one of those cameras with the TV and I couldn't stop looking at how gross I looked.  It made me look short and squaty if that makes any sense.


----------



## jackie100 (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_That BofA camera is afwul!  I was at the bank today and they had one of those cameras with the TV and I couldn't stop looking at how gross I looked.  It made me look sort and squaty if that makes any sense.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Are those cameras new or something? I never noticed it before. I can't stop looking at myself in it (I'm really self obsessed) and I'm afraid other customers will think I'm crazy because I keep fixing my hair and looking in it. I almost didn't want to go to the teller when it was my turn, i wanted to keep looking at myself.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 3, 2009)

I figure that the cameras are not new but what is with the tv screen showing to the people in line.  There must be some sort of security reason that they have them and not just to make customers feel bad about themselves.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 3, 2009)

The Target that I go to has those awful security cameras hooked up to a flat-screen.  I try to get in as fast as I can and ignore the screen, because I somehow always look like a troll, no matter how done up I am.


----------



## COBI (Jul 4, 2009)

It's also possible those cameras are capturing different dimensions than the displays/tvs can show so it results in distortion to fit the tvs screen.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 4, 2009)

Well I do agree that the technology for the camera itself is better, but you also have to take the screen into consideration.  There really isn't anyone who looks good on a security camera though.  Celebrities are normal people with just more money so unless they sculpt themselves to be "all camera angle ready" then they will look just as bad as you or me on those cameras.


----------



## Willa (Jul 5, 2009)

Especially the video cameras in the banks... they are the worst to reveal how we really look. They (the security) need it to be like that because of identification purposes, you know.

My 2 aunts work in banks and they told me that more than once...


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Jul 7, 2009)

i work at a bank...those cameras zoom right on to everrrrrything


----------

